
Membership in the Communist Party of China: Who Is Being Admitted and How? - knight17
http://daily.jstor.org/communist-party-of-china/
======
knight17
It is a significant career booster in China's highly politicised economy and
men of ambition are certain to want to get in; just like any other prestigious
establishments all around the world.

Two other articles:

1\.
[http://www.theatlantic.com/china/archive/2013/05/communist-p...](http://www.theatlantic.com/china/archive/2013/05/communist-
party-membership-is-still-the-ultimate-resume-booster/276347/)

2\. [http://blogs.ft.com/beyond-brics/2012/11/21/chinas-
communist...](http://blogs.ft.com/beyond-brics/2012/11/21/chinas-communist-
party-how-to-join/)

